# what does mapping a drive mean?



## akasup3rman

Error 85 simply means that the drive was already mapped, and the script could not re-map it.

what does this mean? why does a computer map a drive, or what does mapping a drive do?


----------



## dragon2309

Mapping a drive is when you opt to share a directory or drive  on a host PC (any PC on the netowrk) and then "map" to it on a different PC so that the shared directory or drive shows up as an extra drive on the other computer

EXAMPLE: Computer A shares its CD ROM drive, Computer B needs to use this CD-ROM drive. Computer B maps itself to Computer A's CD ROM drive and uses it as its own.


----------



## akasup3rman

thank you =D


----------

